# this is really pissing me off



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

what the f.... is going on this is a joke now water params are fine and filter is good and regular water changes so why this messy cloud?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Do you have a nitrate level or is it zero?


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

i cant remember what it is its not zero tho is this why


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Nitrates shouldnt be zero. We try to keep nitrates low with water changes but zero is pretty difficult to do with an established tank. I could be a bacteria bloom or it could be stuff leeaching out of your drift wood. Is this a fairly new tank or new piece of drift wood?

If it just a bacteria bloom look for uneaten food and clean your mechanical filtration if you havent done it in a while (Ie. a couple of weeks) It should clear up in about three days to a week.

If its something else who knows??


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

does ur water conditioner have a PH buffer added to it?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

was you tank cycle?...what you running for filteration?

Do 30% of waterchange twice a week for now until you dont see the cloudyness...the more filter the better...piranha is a messy eater as well, must do gravel vaccum when you do water change.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

that piece of driftwood you have looks like a snake with its mouth open :nod:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

i know thats why i got it its cool aint it


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> that piece of driftwood you have looks like a snake with its mouth open :nod:


hahha i see it now...


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Do you use amonia removers? If so you may be using too much and are killing off all the amonia in the tank and as a result forced your tank back into a cycle. If so water changes will not help.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> i know thats why i got it its cool aint it


You don't seem to be that pissed that this is happening. You should try and answer some of the questions the others have asked you. Maybe then you will get your answer as to why your tank is cloudy.


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

wll sorry leisure i was having my sons 3 party!! anyway yes the driftwood is new, no i dont use ammonia remover the tank is cylced, my filter is more than powerfull enough and no ph buffer in my water conditioner.


----------



## AdamB (Jun 4, 2005)

Maybe look here..

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=133354

Adam


----------

